# best surf fishing spot



## Damage_Control (Apr 6, 2008)

hello my name is robert and i just got retired... been thinking about moving to florida so i cango fishing anytime during the year...what do you guys think is a good place in florida...this summer we are going down for a month to do some looking around for a place...need a good place for surf fishing and maybe some piers too thanks


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

If I were to chose 1 place to live and fish it would be the keys, but not for surf fishing.

If surf fishing is your thing, look at Sebastian.. The inlet there is always interesting. http://www.sebastianinletcam.com/
Look at the pic, then click on the link that says - A Service of the Sebastian Inlet District in the upper right hand corner. Lots to see there.

Piers in Florida are shown on http://pierandsurf.com/coastalexplorer/

In general, piers are found in the northern and southern part of the east coast, but not central. On the west, they're even more spread out.

Rob
Davie, FL


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I second the Sebastian area, Playalinda, Mosquito, Indian River, etc., all close by. What did you retire from? I recently retired from the Army, and the closest commissary, PX, etc., is at Patrick AFB in Cocoa. Wish I had moved to that area myself instead of Daytona.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Have to agree Sebastian I will be fishing there this weekend.

I also Am prior Service ARMY


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Im from Savannah Ga and i Third Sebastian Inlet, best fishing north of the keys


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't overlook the West Coast of Florida. The Gulf holds most of the same fish as the Atlantic and you also have a little bit more flexibility as far as wading the flats and such.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Sebastian sucks. too many people crossing your line, casting over your head, too many boats and no place to cast, and no fish.
go to jettypark or playalinda.

don't lissten to these other guys who recommend sebastian, they've only been there a handful of times. i live 15minutes north of sebastian, listen to me. sebastian is the worst palce to fish.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes right Hellrhay. It is too late to say so. I went there last Thursday, mainly because I did not know or hear any other better place for fishing. There was a usual crowd as you said. Most people caught nothing like you indicated. But some including myself caught blk drums along a few other species. I also tried snooking with jumbo shrimp and live lining baby Jack (?) but no vail. The same group gave the snooking show did not showup until 4 pm, after the tide turned. Right after, there were snooks came over rail one after another. The highlight for the day was actually a tragety of a malfunctioned fishing boat went down in midst of swift inlet current. Luckly, two small children on board got rescured before that and the father jumped off the sucken boat to the safty shortly after.


----------



## Damage_Control (Apr 6, 2008)

sounds like sebastian inlet gets the most votes have to check that place out thanks everybody


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Jacksonville,Fla-Then its just a short drive to anywere that strikes your fancy.:beer::fishing:


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

St. Pete. Gotta love wading out from the Interstate and seein that mammoth bridge in the background...


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

myuo8o2 said:


> Yes right Hellrhay. It is too late to say so. I went there last Thursday, mainly because I did not know or hear any other better place for fishing. There was a usual crowd as you said. Most people caught nothing like you indicated. But some including myself caught blk drums along a few other species. I also tried snooking with jumbo shrimp and live lining baby Jack (?) but no vail. The same group gave the snooking show did not showup until 4 pm, after the tide turned. Right after, there were snooks came over rail one after another. The highlight for the day was actually a tragety of a malfunctioned fishing boat went down in midst of swift inlet current. Luckly, two small children on board got rescured before that and the father jumped off the sucken boat to the safty shortly after.


I was there Friday and saw the boat sink. That was the first of two bad things to happen during the weekend. The other one was someone took a leap off the center span of the Skyway.

I did see about 25 snook caught at Sebastian. Most were below the slot with maybe three or four in the slot.

Jimmy


----------

